# in labour!updated with name+pic



## milkmachine

i woke up at about 245 with huge contractions then nothing so thought id get some good hormones flowing to move things along :blush: then my waters went all over the bed..... concerned as waters weren't clear and have a feeling they will send me to hospital :/


----------



## mommyof3co

Good luck!!!! I hope you don't have to be sent to the hospital


----------



## Farie

Thinking of you!!


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Shame about the waters, we all know how important a hb is for you and hope at least if you do have to go in that you can stay home for a while. Keep us updated :D


----------



## Serene123

He's here, not sure of any details though xx


----------



## bubbles

Wow that was quick! I hope you got your homebirth hun xx


----------



## Tulip

No way! Amazing! Nice work MM xxx


----------



## Lover

Congratulations! Hope everything went to plan :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

So much for needing an induction! Congrats :D


----------



## Sam292

Eeeeek so exciting!!!! - Cant wait for an update! xx


----------



## MadamRose

:yipee: for you i remember you posting the other day the MW said there was no way you would go into labour and you needed induction hope you get a homebirth :D


----------



## sazza

Huge congrats! I can't wait to hear the details x x


----------



## lousielou

Wow wow wow - congratulations! :)


----------



## louise1302

huge congrats x


----------



## lindblum

Congratulations!


----------



## KandyKinz

That's LOVELY that you're in labour on your own! Wondering what color the water was! Hopefully not mec! I really want you to have your homebirth! 

I'll be anxiously awaiting the birth story, but definitly do rest before getting on here to type it up! :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Massive congratulations! x x


----------



## Snowball

Congratulations :D


----------



## silver_penny

congratulations! :happydance: I can't wait to here your birth story.


----------



## ika

Brilliant news!! Can't wait to next hear from you :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge, huge, huge congratulations! xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh MM, I'm so glad that things got going naturally for you. I'm guessing you were probably asked to transfer if the waters weren't clear, but whatever path your birth took to have him in your arms within a few hours must have meant things went pretty quickly - hopefully easily too.

I can't wait to hear your story - when you're well and truly ready. Enjoy these early hours/days.

Gina. x


----------



## trumpetbum

Good luck hon', sending you speedy, healthy, happy delivery vibes. :D

ETA: Wow he's here already. Can't wait to hear how you got on. Massive congrats!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## jessop27

congratulations hun well done :)


----------



## Sophist

Congratulations!!


----------



## milkmachine

had to go to hosp with grade 2 mec, 4.5hour pain free labour he is 8lb 13oz feeding well will update properly when i can


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: well done dear! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats hun :D


----------



## JenStar1976

Fab news Milk Machine!! xxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations :)


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations mm x x


----------



## Bittersweet

congratulations :)xx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats!


----------



## RoxyRoo

Congratulations! :)


----------



## trumpetbum

milkmachine said:


> had to go to hosp with grade 2 mec, 4.5hour pain free labour he is 8lb 13oz feeding well will update properly when i can

Well done!!!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!


----------



## bubbles

I'm so pleased for you hun. I know you didn't get your homebirth but the best decision was made in the circumstances. He is such a good weight too, well done and huge congrats again xx


----------



## kanga

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## milkmachine

we have decided to call him Cameron James Thomas-Argent. i will write a birth story when i can i dont want to leave anything out or do it a dis-justice by rushing it as it really was the most amazing time:D


----------



## ika

Fantastic news - welcome to the world Cameron :happydance:


----------



## lolly25

Congrats x x


----------



## trumpetbum

Great name!!!


----------



## milkmachine

thanks guys - heres a pic https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/cameron.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous! Welcome Cameron - and well done mummy x


----------



## Pink1981

Congrats! x


----------



## lousielou

Aw, well done! A huge congratulations, he's beautiful :)


----------



## ika

Awww, what a sweetie!! :cloud9:


----------



## JenStar1976

Hello little Cameron!!! x


----------



## trumpetbum

Aaaaaaaw!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Congrats! I ended up having to trade my home birth for a hospital one as well, also due to meconium. But planning a home birth teaches you so much that it makes the hospital experience a more informed one.


----------



## MadamRose

Hes lovely congrats hun


----------



## kiwimama

Congrats on beautiful little Cameron. Can't wait to hear your birth story when you are feeling up to it.


----------



## megs79

Wow- he is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations - can't wait to read the birth story x


----------



## didda

Congratulations on the birth of baby Cameron! He is absolutely gorgeous! Well done you! :hugs: xx


----------



## jessop27

i love his name and he is gorgeous, congrats again!


----------



## mushmouth

He is beautiful! congrats MM! x


----------



## Bittersweet

oh my gosh mm he is gorgeous

welcome to the world Cameron! :D
x


----------



## milkmachine

thank guys :D i have had zero time i got mastitis really badly so have been really ill and learning to juggle two under two :/ i see some of you had your babies while ive been of the radar ill look forward to reading your storys!!!


----------



## summer rain

I've been away from the forum due to computing/Internet issues but congratulations and hope you're feeling better asap!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xx


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------



## CookieCrazy

Congratulations!!


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations.x.


----------



## mandy121

congrats hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmo7

Congrats on the birth of your son. I hope your mastitis is clearing up and feeding is going well. x


----------



## milkmachine

birth story up x


----------

